# Oxford shoes: must I wear the military issued ones?



## dan514 (24 Aug 2011)

So regarding the black leather Oxford shoes: must I wear the military issued ones?

I think they're rather ugly, and very hard to keep shiny: the wax always cracks on me.

I've searched everywhere in the Marlant orders and there's no direect answer - maybe because it's an obvious No answer.

Help!


----------



## Pat in Halifax (24 Aug 2011)

YES you must....unless you are physically incapable of wearing them.

By the way, welcome to the Canadian Forces.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (24 Aug 2011)

Yes. If you don't, the tides will stop, primates will walk upright and enslave us, and the earth will rotate in an opposite fashion.

Who cares????? If they are black and shiny who will be able to tell the difference?


----------



## ballz (24 Aug 2011)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> Yes. If you don't, the tides will stop, primates will walk upright and enslave us, and the earth will rotate in an opposite fashion.
> 
> Who cares????? If they are black and shiny who will be able to tell the difference?



Somewhere a SM just sat bolt upright in his chair and is now currently running your way.... I suggest you run as well, as you cannot hide. ;D


----------



## Lowlander (24 Aug 2011)

Just a Question besides Scottish Regiments, who wears oxfords in the CF?


----------



## MJP (24 Aug 2011)

Lowlander said:
			
		

> Just a Question besides Scottish Regiments, who wears oxfords in the CF?



Officers mostly but I have worn mine as an NCM as well.


----------



## REDinstaller (25 Aug 2011)

Alot of us also wear oxfords in our mess kit.


----------



## Gunner98 (25 Aug 2011)

The National Defence Clothing & Dress Committee chaired by the CF CWO has approved the wearing of Bates Patent Leather for non-parade duties (it is in the minutes and has appeared in the CFSU(O) Routine/Standing Orders).  An increasing number of staff officers in Ottawa wear their Bates daily.  Unit Standing/Routine Orders may vary. I would be happy to post a DWAN link if there is any doubt!)


----------



## Fishbone Jones (25 Aug 2011)

MJP said:
			
		

> Officers mostly but I have worn mine as an NCM as well.



Including WOs.


----------



## medicineman (25 Aug 2011)

dan514 said:
			
		

> So regarding the black leather Oxford shoes: must I wear the military issued ones?
> 
> I think they're rather ugly, and very hard to keep shiny: the wax always cracks on me.



Weird, I wear mine quite frequently and have ZERO problems keeping them looking nice...you're doing something wrong.

MM


----------



## sapperboysen (25 Aug 2011)

The scuttlebutt I've heard is that the leather was changed on the newer oxfords making them harder to shine and they don't keep a shine as well. I've never had a problem shining my boots/shoes until I ran into CF oxfords. I just can't keep a good shine on them for even a day.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (25 Aug 2011)

MJP said:
			
		

> Officers mostly but I have worn mine as an NCM as well.





			
				recceguy said:
			
		

> Including WOs.



And Sgt's.....

 ;D


----------



## lethalLemon (25 Aug 2011)

Boysen said:
			
		

> The scuttlebutt I've heard is that the leather was changed on the newer oxfords making them harder to shine and they don't keep a shine as well. I've never had a problem shining my boots/shoes until I ran into CF oxfords. I just can't keep a good shine on them for even a day.



You know those thicker, more rugged looking boots that cadets were getting issued and how the material was mildly rough and MANY people have had trouble shining them, let alone keeping them black? I could no problem. Leather, whether it's new or old or if it's not real leather; I've never had a problem shining boot/oxfords. It just means you're not working hard enough


----------



## Danjanou (25 Aug 2011)

dan514 said:
			
		

> So regarding the black leather Oxford shoes: must I wear the military issued ones?
> 
> I think they're rather ugly, and very hard to keep shiny: the wax always cracks on me.
> 
> ...



Hmmm I've been retired going on 17 years now still have and wear my old issue oxfords on a regular basis and they're comfortable and take and maintain a shine easily. 

However if you really want wear whatever dude … these should look classy on parade







  ;D


----------



## BDTyre (25 Aug 2011)

I've never had a problem keeping my Oxfords shiny. Yes, it takes a bit of time to build up the base, but as long as you don't do serious damage, it should be just a quick touch-up. Mine generally take 20 minutes to restore the shine. The last time I spent more time than that on them was when they accompanied me to Hawaii in plastic bags and the polish seemed to migrate from the shoes to the bags.


----------

